# Defiler weapons



## Malferion (Mar 9, 2011)

What are the best weapon combinations to give a defiler?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Close combat weapons it's a waste to give it anything else.


----------



## uber (Feb 28, 2011)

It all depends what you want it to do.

I like to keep the distance to use the battle cannon. I also use the autocannon and havoc launcher. This give me three distinct chances to take out rhinos, speeders, and other lightly armored targets. I have yet to ever get him into cc. 

This layout gives me max shooty and makes it a high priority Target. This is good for my transports.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i dont invest any more points than i have to, but i usually keep the auto cannon & battle cannon on. just in case that it gets a weapon destroyed and they take off the battle cannon it can still hurt transports. but honestly its too big a target with too little armor to be overly useful.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

You should think of what role you want your Defiler to play.

If it's just long-range artillety, you won't be firing the other weapons. You can afford to give it just close combat arms to help it hit more when the enemy assaults it. Which they will. 

If you want a more fighty Defiler that charges forward, I like the heavy flamer. The Defiler only has WS3, so a good template can help you even the odds against orks, nids and IG blobs. 

I don't really like the havoc launcher, though. Many people swear by it, but in my experience it always scatters into uselesness, and BS3 doesn't help. Maybe you need lots of them to have an effect.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

The only real reason to take a second weapon other than the battle-cannon is in case of weapon-destroyed results, and you want to keep them back. In which case, the Reaper Autocannon or Lascannon (If it can take that, can't remember) are probably best. If you're going to be in anyones face, just take the extra CCW's. Although, there is a decent point in the last post about the Heavy Flamer. Defilers can kill hordes, but they do need help to thin it down so they aren't stuck there forever.


----------



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

My brother regularly runs two with lascannons, and they are a real headache for me. He can easily blow apart transports with the lascannon, and then blast away with the battle cannon. And yet it is still a threat in combat, so I have to be careful about what I assault it with. While they do provide the opponent with an easy shot, as they hardly ever get cover, once the enemy is worrying about deepstriking obliterators and terminators, and the rushing berzerkers, they seem to be less of an obvious choice.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Most people use two DCCWs, however I like to stick with Twin-linked Autocanon /DCCW for fluff purposes. The autocanon is also awesome at popping transports should the battle-cannon get destroyed



Might of the Emperor said:


> My brother regularly runs two with lascannons, and they are a real headache for me. He can easily blow apart transports with the lascannon, and then blast away with the battle cannon. And yet it is still a threat in combat, so I have to be careful about what I assault it with. While they do provide the opponent with an easy shot, as they hardly ever get cover, once the enemy is worrying about deepstriking obliterators and terminators, and the rushing berzerkers, they seem to be less of an obvious choice.


Your brother is doing it wrong. An unit can only fire on one target each turn (except for Tau Battlesuits). The transport is an unit, the squad inside it is another. I don't remember the page from the BRB, but there is an example somewhere with a Marine squad that can't blow up a transport with it's heavy weapon and then rapid-fire on the passengers.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Plus he can only fire one weapon anyway cause the cannons ordnance.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> Plus he can only fire one weapon anyway cause the cannons ordnance.


No. He can only fire the cannon if he so chose to fire the cannon. He could fire his reaper and heavy flamer/havoc launcher if he wanted.


----------

